# Age limits for riding in a UTV



## Emmalou88 (Jul 16, 2017)

Does anyone know what if there is a minimum age requirement for riding a UTV in Michigan? My in-laws own a Honda Pioneer and keep asking us to take our kids for a ride. They are ages 5, 3, and 2. Apparently their friends put carseats in them and take them on the trails. Is their a specific law regarding age limits for riding, not driving, a UTV in the state of Michigan? I can only find information regarding driving. Please post a link to the actual law if possible. Thanks!


----------



## jag1978 (Jul 27, 2015)

I looked it up once and it just says follow manufacturer rules. All brands say something different putting car seats in a UTV is not recommended. I know a lot of people do what you are saying. I've heard of some getting in trouble and others don't.


----------



## rnc9502 (Mar 26, 2009)

I take the grand kids whenever they visit.. 8,4,4,2.. they love it,,, well one of the 4 year olds usually falls asleep but I still think he enjoys it when he's awake lol... I've never been questioned about them being on board and I've been stopped a few times.. And realistically with the way the laws are, how else can they enjoy the trails?? I say take them and have fun......


----------

